# Fahre 3 sek. in einem Stück im Windschatten?



## happypcuser (25. November 2013)

*Fahre 3 sek. in einem Stück im Windschatten?*

Hey Leute, 

weiß jemand von euch vielleicht was gemeint ist? bei Need for Speed Rivals gibt es eine challenge die sich "Fahre 3 sek. in einem Stück im Windschatten" nennt. was muss ich tuen ? :/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. November 2013)

*AW: Fahre 3 sek. in einem Stück im Windschatten?*

Du musst deinem Vordermann quasi an der Stoßstange kleben und zwar genau hinter ihm


----------



## Metalic (25. November 2013)

*AW: Fahre 3 sek. in einem Stück im Windschatten?*

Und das Ganze mind. 3 Sek lang. So einfach ist das


----------



## happypcuser (28. November 2013)

*AW: Fahre 3 sek. in einem Stück im Windschatten?*

aaaah D Alles klar  Danke euch ! <3

MFG Happy Pc User


----------

